# Some sites not loading



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I moved to a new place. Went from cable to dsl.

I have some sites that won't load on the dsl. One in particular is a sister site to this one-contractor talk. I can get there at my girlfriend's place-the cable ISP. But at my place, dsl isp, it won't load. 

I remember many years ago, i had a problem like this and it was some DNS issue. 

Any ideas how to fix it? Is it possible, the CT server is on an ISP blacklist?

I'm running Vista and FF latest version. I am having the same issue when I try IE as well.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Try a "proxy" or one of those "search anonymous" just to see if it works, I would not recommend to log into websites via the proxies, for security purposes.

If it does work, it might be something with your isp. Maybe a DNS issue.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not reallllll computer savy. I'll skip the proxy thing maybe. I checked ssl and tls as suggested. Nathan mentioned server issuse. Maybe a coincidence?

Anyway, I'm at my cable conncetion now and it's fine. But when I'm at my dsl connection, I get page load errors. Only for that one site.

I'll call my dsl tech support Monday if it isn't resolved.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

1. Click the Microsoft Vista Start logo in the bottom left corner of the screen
2. Click *All Programs*
3. Click *Accessories*
4. RIGHT-click on *Command Prompt*
5. Select *Run As Administrator*
6. In the command window type the following and then hit enter: *ipconfig /flushdns*
7. You will see the following confirmation

Windows IP Configuration
Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll try that when I get back to the other place.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

start/run/cmd.exe doesn't work in vista?

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> start/run/cmd.exe doesn't work in vista?
> 
> DM


I have an icon I use to get to C prompt
Actually my original post I wasn't sure Vista still had the flushdns
When I went & did a 

ipconfig/? 

for help it didn't show the flushdns command

--possibly because I did not run as Admin
I am the Admin
I hate Vista


Did I mention I hate Vista?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

no, you haven't.... but now that you mention it..... lol

DM


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Go to cmd (I think it is the vista logo, go to the white search box and type in "cmd.exe" Sorry, my vista pc is down right now (new cooling)

Type in "ipconfig /flushdns" without the quotes.

Then type in "ipconfig /release"
Then "ipconfig /renew"


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, but none of that works. This isp just dopes not like contractor talk website.:no:


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Seems to be a time out issue, maybe. 

It says the server is taking too long to respond. I notice when I'm on cable, it's bit longer than other sites to load. So maybe on the dsl it's just timing out.

Anyway to change the time out setting? Is it a router issue, isp or browser? Couldn't find settings in FF (preferred browser) or IE.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

try Opera browser from www.opera.com or google chrome and see if that helps?

DM


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

No go. This is what I get:

Network Timeout

The server at www.contractortalk.com is taking too long to respond.

The requested site did not respond to a connection request and the browser has stopped waiting for a reply.
* Could the server be experiencing high demand or a temporary outage? Try again later.
* Are you unable to browse other sites? Check the computer's network connection.
* Is your computer or network protected by a firewall or proxy? Incorrect settings can interfere with Web browsing.
* Still having trouble? Consult your network administrator or Internet provider for assistance.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Does it work through this?

http://proxy.org/

(Don't login to it though, I don't trust the security of proxies, just a test.)


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

It worked through that. Must be the dsl service?

And don't login to what? the proxy site? My destination when attained via proxy?


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Kap said:


> It worked through that. Must be the dsl service?
> 
> And don't login to what? the proxy site? My destination when attained via proxy?



I wouldn't log into contractor talk or any website through the proxy, I don't know how secure proxies are.

Though there may be a possibility its the computer...I'm starting to think its the isp.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i agree, though i'm always more inclined to blame vista...... 
it's probably STILL vista's fault SOMEhow.... pieceacrap OS anywho.

DM


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> i agree, though i'm always more inclined to blame vista......
> it's probably STILL vista's fault SOMEhow.... pieceacrap OS anywho.
> 
> DM



I still don't know why M$ chose to remove surround sound from vista...Vista has supposedly "great" home theater capabilities:huh:. Though, there is no surround sound.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> i agree, though i'm always more inclined to blame vista......
> it's probably STILL vista's fault SOMEhow.... pieceacrap OS anywho.
> 
> DM




LEAVE VISTA ALONE!!!!!

It works when I'm on cable, but not dsl. And it's the only site I have trouble with.

I can't find options in any browser to change time out settings. And it works through the proxy, so it must be something to do with the dsl servers? 

I seem to remember some years ago having a problem like this when I went to dsl before, but it was several sites. DSL tech support was absolutely useless.


----------

